# Adelphia HSI/ Motorola SB5101 Cable Modem Troubles



## kkola (Jul 18, 2006)

I just got the Motorola SB5101 with Adelphia High Speed Internet but It will not connect to the network,I connected all the cable wires then shutdown my computer and plug in the ethernet cord to my computer and the Cable modem then connected the cable modem power cord.

Then step 2 (pt. 6). in the Self installation Guide says: (WAIT 5 Minutes or untill cable modem light pattern indicates it has connected to the Adelphia Network) So I waited and waited and the lights still say: POWER, RECIEVE and DEACTIVITY?? but It won't connect so I can finish the installation it just says: could not connect to Adelphia networks. 

If anyone can help or has any ideas it would be greatly greatly appreciated. Thankyou!

(I'm using Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition, and Installing the SB5101 Modem using the Ethernet cord.(I've tried the USB Cord and that doesn't work either)


----------



## kkola (Jul 18, 2006)

Is it possible that I need to Reset My Motorola Modem? If so how might I go about it and how will I know if it is reset? Thankyou.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

This is normally something the cable company will have to fix. You are either not getting a signal or a strong enough signal to link your modem from the cable company.
To reset it, you unplug it. Wait 5-10 seconds and plug it back in.


----------



## kkola (Jul 18, 2006)

OK, Thanks so much for the help. It's greatly appreciated!


----------

